# Ansys Tutorials



## ahmedmecha (14 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم 
هذه مجموعة من الامثلة التطبيقية في برنامج Ansys وقد قسمتها الى خمسة أجزاء أتمنى أن يستفاد منها الجميع وسوف أرفق الملفات بالتوالي والله الموفق........


----------



## irrzag (15 يناير 2007)

thanks and need the other parts pleas


----------



## Eng_Hisham (30 يناير 2007)

مشكوووووووووور بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز ........

لطالما بحثت عنه........

لكن أرجو لو يكون الشرح أبسط من ذلك أقصد للمبتدئين

وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## سليمان عيدي (14 مارس 2007)

لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## kimo4u2000 (14 مارس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## المهندس النحيف (18 مارس 2007)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير


----------



## profshimo (15 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا لكن نرجو ارفاق باقى الملفات ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## safa aldin (15 أبريل 2007)

جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك :14:


----------



## حيدر صادق (10 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الشرح وجزاك الله خيرالجزاء


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (14 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله كل خير أخي الكريم أحمد, جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
كما أذكر للأخوان الكرام بأن الأخ أحمد أضاف الجزء الثاني في الرابط التالي
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=62764
والجزء الثالث
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=62771
والجزء الرابع
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=62773
والجزء الخامس
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=62774
والله الموفق​


----------



## الموحد (23 أغسطس 2007)

Thanx very much


----------



## abc2005cba (19 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Djelloul (14 يناير 2008)

Merci et Merci


----------



## ahmedmecha (15 يناير 2008)

*شكرا على الردود*

شكرا جزيلا لجميع الاخوة على الردود
أتمنى أن تكونوا قد أستفتدم من الملفات

تحياتي


----------



## mnci (10 نوفمبر 2008)

اضيف هذا الموضوع ايضا الذى يحتوى على رابط لملف تعليمى 

All Engineering Topics: ANSYS Tutorials


----------



## dove84 (13 فبراير 2009)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## dove84 (13 فبراير 2009)

اخي استاذ علي وكل الاخوان في ملتقى المهندسين العرب كيف يمكن تطبيق الانسس على جسم الانسان وكيف يمكن قياس الاجهادات في الانسان من خلال البرنامج انسس


----------



## أحمد دعبس (30 أغسطس 2009)

*جزاك الله كل خير
*


----------



## علالي محمد الأمين (9 ديسمبر 2009)

merci beaucoup


----------



## eng_moh (9 ديسمبر 2009)

شكررررررررا


----------



## اسعد عبدالحق (7 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا" جزيلا"
والله يوفقكم


----------



## محمد المغترب (16 أغسطس 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته. اخي العزيز انا بحاجة الى تعلم الانسيز. فهل هنالك ملفات تعليمية.


----------

